# Creepshow Movie Soundtrack to be released on Vynl soon!



## Lostboymike (Mar 23, 2014)

Lostboymike said:


> I like the music at the beginning of "Creepshow". I found it on youtube, but, I can't find it to buy. Well, I saw it on ebay once for more than 100 dollars.
> 
> A company called, Waxworks, is releasing the soundtrack on vynl.
> 
> http://waxworkrecords.com/creepshow/


----------

